# Amazon is ending Echo invitation process



## FloridaFire

Just learned that Amazon is ending the invitation process for the Echo. The last day for Prime Members to send in a request is April 7th. It also appears the $99 price is going away also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, FF--

I guess we all figured this wouldn't last forever.  Do you have a source?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If true, what it probably means is that they'll just put it on sale for real . . . . given the current lag time in delivery, I'm guessing the fall. . . . . can you say "holiday shopping period"?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, FF--
> 
> I guess we all figured this wouldn't last forever. Do you have a source?


If you log out of Amazon and go to the Echo page not signed in, it tells you that the last day for Prime members to request an invitation is April 7. There is nothing I see that explicitly says the $99 price is ending, but since that is tied to the invitation I think it's probably a good guess that it will end.


----------



## MyraScott

Ordered mine in January and it still has a July delivery date.


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:



> Hey, FF--
> 
> I guess we all figured this wouldn't last forever. Do you have a source?
> 
> Betsy


I wanted to include my screen shots when I made the original post, but I haven't figured out how to do that from my iPad.


----------



## FloridaFire

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you log out of Amazon and go to the Echo page not signed in, it tells you that the last day for Prime members to request an invitation is April 7. There is nothing I see that explicitly says the $99 price is ending, but since that is tied to the invitation I think it's probably a good guess that it will end.


I believe the price is ending because it is tied to the invitation process. That and it says "last chance for Prime Members to save $100" on the Amazon page. It also says "For a limited time, Prime members who receive an invitation and purchase Echo will save $100".


----------



## FloridaFire

MyraScott said:


> Ordered mine in January and it still has a July delivery date.


Hmm, you might want to call them. Our 2nd Echo which was ordered in January shows "Arriving Tue, Mar 31 - Wed, Apr 15 by 8pm". What date in January did you order it? I know that there was a tremendous jump in dates if you ordered mid-January. Our 3rd Echo does show a date similar to yours though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's still not clear how people are getting multiple Echos?  Are you using different people to order them, each with their own Prime account?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> I wanted to include my screen shots when I made the original post, but I haven't figured out how to do that from my iPad.


Thanks! To do a screenshot, if you don't know how, press and hold the power button and the home button on the front at the same time. And then, the easiest way for me is to use Tapatalk to post, as you can skip the step of having the image on a server--Tapatalk does that for you.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's still not clear how people are getting multiple Echos? Are you using different people to order them, each with their own Prime account?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . . . it won't let me ask for a second because I've already ordered the one. Due in a month or so . . . .

And Betsy's probably going to buy it from me.


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's still not clear how people are getting multiple Echos? Are you using different people to order them, each with their own Prime account?
> 
> Betsy


We were able to order 3 because I have 3 family members on my Prime account (each with their own Amazon account). So, let's say you have a daughter living at home and she is on your Prime account but also has her own Amazon account.. she'd be able to request an invitation.


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! To do a screenshot, if you don't know how, press and hold the power button and the home button on the front at the same time. And then, the easiest way for me is to use Tapatalk to post, as you can skip the step of having the image on a server--Tapatalk does that for you.
> 
> Betsy


Ahhh!! Thank you! I used to have Tapatalk when I had a Kindle, but I need to re-d/l it on my iPad.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

MyraScott said:


> Ordered mine in January and it still has a July delivery date.


I ordered one on Feb. 3 and my date hasn't changed either. June 17-July 23....they gave themselves a little leeway there


----------



## LauraB

I ordered my Echo March 10th and it is arriving May 20-June 4. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> We were able to order 3 because I have 3 family members on my Prime account (each with their own Amazon account). So, let's say you have a daughter living at home and she is on your Prime account but also has her own Amazon account.. she'd be able to request an invitation.


Ah, thanks! Probably not worth it to me to adopt someone.


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, thanks! Probably not worth it to me to adopt someone.


Probably not  (although, if you adopt someone old enough they might be able to help you with the dishes!)


----------



## MyraScott

Ordered Jan 25, 2015

Arriving Mon, Jun 8 - Tue, Jul 14

I think I will call them about it.


----------



## FloridaFire

MyraScott said:


> Ordered Jan 25, 2015
> 
> Arriving Mon, Jun 8 - Tue, Jul 14
> 
> I think I will call them about it.


I'm pretty confident your shipping date will change. A CSR told me that the dates are really padded to add for flexibility in shipping.

Our 3rd Echo was ordered on March 9th and has an estimated delivery date of Wednesday, May 20, 2015 -Thursday, June 4, 2015 .... that's why I think yours will change. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MyraScott

Thanks for the crossed fingers!


----------



## FloridaFire

MyraScott said:


> Thanks for the crossed fingers!


Any luck Myra? I'm hoping Amazon had good news for you


----------



## YoMama

People with way off shipping dates are having good luck by going to your order, selecting "change shipping speed", NOT CHANGING ANYTHING, then clicking submit.  I ordered in January, had a June shipping date initially, and my ship date changed to April.

YMMV!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

YoMama said:


> People with way off shipping dates are having good luck by going to your order, selecting "change shipping speed", NOT CHANGING ANYTHING, then clicking submit. I ordered in January, had a June shipping date initially, and my ship date changed to April.
> 
> YMMV!


Thank you, thank you! That changed my shipping date from July to sometime this month


----------



## Ann in Arlington

YoMama said:


> People with way off shipping dates are having good luck by going to your order, selecting "change shipping speed", NOT CHANGING ANYTHING, then clicking submit. I ordered in January, had a June shipping date initially, and my ship date changed to April.
> 
> YMMV!


Didn't work for me . . . I tried it about a month and a half ago. My shipping date is still May 7. Though it might have once been May 10 -- but it changed spontaneously sometime late February.

Just tried it again and no change.


----------



## FloridaFire

I study the Echo like it was a religion (I seriously am a die hard fan of this thing lol!) and when I started posting here about Alexa, the shipping "trick" was well known. I didn't share it because, once manipulated, it really isn't a true reflection of your shipment/delivery date. As of right now, even people who haven't gamed the system are being told their Echos will not ship according to plan.

Right now, Amazon is sending out letters to people letting them know that their delivery date will not be met. Here is a copy of the letter (this person's Echo was scheduled for delivery on April 9th):



> We're writing about the order you placed on January 13, 2015 (Order# _____________). Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:
> 
> "Amazon Echo"
> New Delivery Estimate: June 17, 2015 - July 02, 2015
> 
> If you still want us to ship the delayed items when they do become available, (though they may arrive later than expected) please visit this address to approve the delay:
> 
> Please approve the delay by May 08, 2015 to avoid cancellation. If the item becomes available before that date, we will automatically ship it to you. By approving the new delivery estimate, you are letting us know that you still want the item(s).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for sharing this...very important that people keep an eye on their emails!

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for sharing this...very important that people keep an eye on their emails!
> 
> Betsy


You're very welcome Betsy  The Echo is in serious back-order mode right now and Amazon just can't meet the demand.


----------



## FloridaFire

Just wanted to share this here as well... if you don't happen to get the shipment delayed email, be sure to check your order status online at Amazon. Many people are now seeing something like this (dates dependent on your own specific order):


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, FF!


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, FF!


My pleasure Betsy!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that those people waiting for Echos get theirs sooner than expected.


----------

